# plastisol transfers in Houston, TX?



## CountedOut (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get plastiol transfers in the Houston Texas area. If not then do you know of a vendor that has good pricing and quick turnarounds. Im just getting my company off the ground so any help with pricing would be great. Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: plastisol transfer*

Are you looking for custom or stock designs?


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: plastisol transfer*

Check out Art Brands, Transfer express or Pro World


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a whole list of companies here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

